

Ask HN: When Will Unity Web Player Come To Linux? - tronium

I&#x27;ve been an Ubuntu user for awhile now, and have noticed that significant steps have been taken to make Linux more gamer-friendly. Much content-creation software (e.g. Unity3D, and more recently Leadwerks Game Engine) has been brought to Ubuntu, and Steam has brought publishing to Ubuntu, but why not Unity Web Engine? Is it planned to be added in the future?
======
vitovito
"Longer term, however, we expect that the performance and feature gap between
the Web Player and WebGL will become much more narrow, and we expect that
browser vendors will make the Web Player obsolete by dropping support for
plug-ins, at which point WebGL will become the prime solution for targeting
the web with Unity." \--[http://blogs.unity3d.com/2014/04/29/on-the-future-of-
web-pub...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2014/04/29/on-the-future-of-web-
publishing-in-unity/)

"Today’s browsers are speedier, safer, and more capable than their ancestors.
Meanwhile, NPAPI’s 90s-era architecture has become a leading cause of hangs,
crashes, security incidents, and code complexity. Because of this, Chrome will
be phasing out NPAPI support over the coming year."
\--[http://blog.chromium.org/2013/09/saying-goodbye-to-our-
old-f...](http://blog.chromium.org/2013/09/saying-goodbye-to-our-old-friend-
npapi.html)

Unity's expectation is that WebGL will replace the need for the Web Player at
all, so I wouldn't expect to ever see it for Linux. Linux users will be
supported via WebGL.

------
johnny22
In the meantime you could try using pipelight. There's a ppa for ubuntu folks.

I can't speak for the performance thought as i've not used Unity3D.

pipelight:
[http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html](http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html)

demos: [http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/unity3d-web-player-
in-...](http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/unity3d-web-player-in-linux-
browsers-thanks-to-pipelight-.2996)

